# Do you think dressing professionally will help with ratings and tips?



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

I wear my gym clothes but, sometimes wear normal clothes as I like to be comfortable. I was wondering if professional clothes will give you more tips and a better rating? Just wondering from others experiences? If i was driving a lux car I would dress up more but, I have a normal Uber X Nissan car. I am a female too so, I do not want unwanted attention. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I am not dressing up for UberX $3 rides you can if you want to but I don't believe your tips will go up based on what you're wearing.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I guess business casual would be the right attire? Wear whatever makes you feel comfortable. 

As far as tips and ratings, there used to be times that I picked people up on my way to work in my suit and tie and never got tipped. Other times when Ubering in my shorts and sandals I got tipped..... There are too many variables to come up with an accurate conclusion.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Doesn't have to be professional, just presentable! Clean car + clean driver= tips come in


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Definitely not.

In fact I can guarantee you will *lose* tips over this! The pax psychology is like this: if you look too good they think you are making hard bank and you don't need their tips.

Looking like a slob won't help you either. There's a sweet spot. I have tested this theory from both angles and it holds water. Ultimately it's too much micro for the benefits and I wear whatever I want.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes, that sweet spot is just looking presentable ?

Dressing like you are making millions, will get you ***** and that's guaranteed. 

Dressing like a slob will get you deactivated ??

I promise you, this works.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I usually wear jeans and a nice polo shirt, as depicted in my profile photo. The appearance of my car is the most important (99% of pax mainly see the back of my head) but I am always clean.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

My car is spotless and looks brand new and I think that's more important. A decent smelling environment. Decent temperature. Safe driving. Friendly, unawkward atmosphere. Not trying too hard to the point it seems pitiful. 
After ALL that, what you wear factors in. And definitely have clean neat hair because that's mainly what the pax sees the whole trip imo. :laugh:


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

I’ve actually tested this before. I drive Uber X part(ish) time. Once or twice a week I’ll drive full days on Uber. On the full days I’ll normally wear a T-Shirt and gym pants or jeans. But sometimes after meetings with clients I’ll jump online for a few hours and make some money during traffic rather than sit in it for free trying to get home - those days I’m normally dressed in a nice button down shirt and slacks. I get more tips in my business attire. At least that’s what it’s like here in Los Angeles. My theory is that they assume you take your Uber job seriously and want to offer a top notch experience. But that’s just me..


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

It will depend on the rider and their values. Some think people dressed nice are uptite snobs, others think it shows respect for others and self dignity. You can dress for select or black but figuring out X riders is futile as you'll get all kinds. You can't please everyone.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I wear my gym clothes but, sometimes wear normal clothes as I like to be comfortable. I was wondering if professional clothes will give you more tips and a better rating? Just wondering from others experiences? If i was driving a lux car I would dress up more but, I have a normal Uber X Nissan car. I am a female too so, I do not want unwanted attention. Any advice? Thanks.


Test it out for a week or two to compare data. Honestly though if I was you I would just rather be comfortable.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I wear my gym clothes but, sometimes wear normal clothes as I like to be comfortable. I was wondering if professional clothes will give you more tips and a better rating? Just wondering from others experiences? If i was driving a lux car I would dress up more but, I have a normal Uber X Nissan car. I am a female too so, I do not want unwanted attention. Any advice? Thanks.


I take a few trips between 4-6pm in full business attire. Normal folks tip and respond in kind. Ghetto rats never tip, and one star you to get the ride for free. I have stopped picking up pax's in the hood for safety reasons. There have been numerous deaths recently in those ares near me. I too prefer professionals now a days due to scams.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I wear my gym clothes but, sometimes wear normal clothes as I like to be comfortable. I was wondering if professional clothes will give you more tips and a better rating? Just wondering from others experiences? If i was driving a lux car I would dress up more but, I have a normal Uber X Nissan car. I am a female too so, I do not want unwanted attention. Any advice? Thanks.


I perceive dressing above gym sweats will set an image for the passenger that you're not to be treated like crap.
Dressing above business casual will spark inquiries or a "trying too hard" perception --- "why's this guy in a suit?"

Trying too hard:
I knew a guy who worked as a bank teller. He dressed in a full-on suit, like Daymond John suit and tie, while his peers wore casual professional attire appropriate for our PNW region. The bank teller's motto about it was "Dress for the job you want, not the one you have!" He was memorable. But his co-workers comments? He was "All talk and no action" and was just dressing too impress... *(as I understand it) he got canned for crap work.









Now, my insurance guy wears polos and my investment broker wears a tie and usually a jacket matching his slacks. Both are appropriate.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

My flight school makes us wear pilot uniforms (instructors wear blue with epaleuts, students wear white with epaleuts) I live an hour from the airfield and a few times, I would try to get rides back home. I did it a few times and many commented about it. I got tipped by many of them. The women loved it, got a few numbers from it. Not something I'd do intentionally but Thought it was funny.

Generally, i wear jeans and a nice button up.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Clean car and safe driving will better the chances for a tip.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I often drive as I leave work, so I'm in a dress shirt/pants. Not because I'm dressing to impress, just because I not going to go home and change before I started driving. On casual Friday, it's polo and jeans. On the weekends, it's usually jeans with either a polo or t-shirt.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Why doesn't OP experiment for a week and see?

I know with UE, I get the same % of tip with or without a thermo bag.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I started wearing a black shirt and white tie. I do it because I like how it looks on me. The look doesn't even go with the car I'm driving but I figured people wouldn't notice. I did notice a slight increase in tippage last weekend, but I can't confirm if that had anything to do with my attire. 

I used to wear a tiara last year.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

I think it depends a lot on who you are driving:
1) College Students and dude-bro crowds - they regard Uber Drivers as basically invisible, so I think you can wear whatever and they wont' notice, and they will never tip anyway.
2) Bar Pickup - too drunk to care
3) Sports, Concerts, Conventions - families will probably give you some kind of tip. Out-of-towners will probably give you some kind of tip. VIP riders are less likely since they use Uber all the time. Looking professional can only help your case here.
4) Airport and business people - if you look professional, you'll likely get a tip. You may be driving some high powered executive, and they are sensitive to things like this. If you look like you don't care about your appearance, you probably won't.

What is "professional" ? I would say a polo/collared shirt and nice shorts, or jeans. Khaki pants if you're going to be doing hotel pickups/airport runs. 

With all of that said, I really think it's a crapshoot. I think you have your always tippers which is maybe 25%, your never tippers, maybe 50%, and the inbetweeners 25%. The latter is what can be swayed by being friendly and professional.


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I wear my gym clothes but, sometimes wear normal clothes as I like to be comfortable.


I wouldn't feel comfortable dealing with paying customers while wearing gym clothes. Instead, I wear what I suppose could be loosely described as "business casual" : a pullover collared shirt and khakis. For a "professional" taxi-driver look, I wear a snap-brim cap, which was described on _Amazon_ as a "cabbie cap". I doubt that looking like a professional cab-driver will increase your tips, but dressing like a couch-potato might lose you a star or two. :smiles:


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

My completely unscientific research shows that your attire has little impact on tips or ratings. I'm sure it has an impact on some pax and might push them over to the side of tipping if they think you are dressed well. According to _*their*_ standards, of course. So, it's kind of a fine line, really.

I see U/L drivers with all kinds of attire and some of them sure could use some sprucing up... Nothing wrong with being comfortable, but wearing worn gym pants and a worn nasty T-shirt (NO!!! I'm NOT referring to you, OP!!!) you see quite ofter is a bit... Umm... Nasty...?


----------



## grasshopperzzz (Apr 15, 2019)

Let's hear the women drivers experience here. I have a hunch that women get tipped less than men. I dress well, speak well, and friendly and helpful, professional, ALWAYS get luggage, grocery bags etc. I get few tips. 
My son gets tips very often and sometimes large bills. Any other women experience this?
A few things I've learned: rich people don't tip, pools almost never, people going to work not much.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The 1st impression is your pic they see when they order the ride, and the car that will be showing up.

The 2nd impression is the actual vehicle as it arrives ... dirty? loud? a block away? unnecessarily blocking traffic like a d-bag?

The 3rd impression is your clothing and overall look, the sounds in the vehicle, the smells in the vehicle, and your greeting. Does it smell like you just had a cig?

The 4rd impression, and the most important, IMHO, is the ride itself. Are they comfortable? Is the conversation pleasant - decent - non-existent - friendly - complaint-ridden - or other? Is the ride direct (in their mind)? Is the road bumpy? Is traffic smooth? Are you driving at a reasonable speed? How is the overall ride?

Lastly, what do you leave them with? Do you open the trunk to let them get groceries or luggage? Do you unload? Do you make eye contact when you say goodbye? Do you wish them a fun weekend? Do you remind them to make sure they have their phone?

Clothing is a very minor part of the entire process, and can easily be ignored if other, more important factors are done properly.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've never had any pax complain or negatively comment about previous drivers being dressed too well. They do remember drivers who dressed professionally, and their commentary is positive.

I've had many pax tell stories about slob drivers, who had unkempt hair, dirty clothes, bad breath, body odor, obviously poor hygiene, tobacco and pot odors, etc.

I've worn shorts and t-shirts, and I've worn slacks with long-sleeve dress shirts. Tips and ratings are higher, pax behavior is better, when I dress professionally compared to when I dress like I don't care what others think. YMMV


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I wear my gym clothes but, sometimes wear normal clothes as I like to be comfortable. I was wondering if professional clothes will give you more tips and a better rating? Just wondering from others experiences? If i was driving a lux car I would dress up more but, I have a normal Uber X Nissan car. I am a female too so, I do not want unwanted attention. Any advice? Thanks.


People feel better and are treated better when they are dressed nicely. It's always nice to see a woman dressed as such these days too!


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> College Students and dude-bro crowds - they regard Uber Drivers as basically invisible


Yeah that's true


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I wear my gym clothes but, sometimes wear normal clothes as I like to be comfortable. I was wondering if professional clothes will give you more tips and a better rating? Just wondering from others experiences? If i was driving a lux car I would dress up more but, I have a normal Uber X Nissan car. I am a female too so, I do not want unwanted attention. Any advice? Thanks.


Probably best to wear gym clothes, baggy sweat pants and sweat shirt if you don't want any unwanted attention. Otherwise, you're probably asking for unwanted attention.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

really expensive shoes because pros notice shoes is flashy as I get, reflectacles glasses for the cameras & id say 40% tip rate, if it's good convo almost guaranteed tip but gotta know when to just drive

i roll straight outta bed everytrip never had a complaint or valid one couldn't care less what an x rider has to say


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

janewalch said:


> I've actually tested this before. I drive Uber X part(ish) time. Once or twice a week I'll drive full days on Uber. On the full days I'll normally wear a T-Shirt and gym pants or jeans. But sometimes after meetings with clients I'll jump online for a few hours and make some money during traffic rather than sit in it for free trying to get home - those days I'm normally dressed in a nice button down shirt and slacks. I get more tips in my business attire. At least that's what it's like here in Los Angeles. My theory is that they assume you take your Uber job seriously and want to offer a top notch experience. But that's just me..


Agree.

The people who are going to tip are business professionals. Dress nice to ensure you get their tip.

The rest of people don't really tip unless you have a connection with them, in which case it doesn't matter what you are wearing.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm female, dress nice, business casual, usually a skirt and a dressy tank (could be over dressed for Hawaii) car is like new and always CLEAN door jams and all. Low volume pop music so people can comfortably talk but no awkward silence (I found most people like pop even though I've tried other types and I Offer to change it or turn it off). I also handle bags or help with large heavy bags because I don't want my car scratched to hell by luggage. I usually hover around 5 mph over speed limit. Those who like going slower seem to be okay with that amount and it appeazes those who want you to go faster.

Some days my tip rate is 90% and others it's 0.

I can tell you how I tip.

I like to be acknowledged as a person, smile and ask how I'm doing today. Talking is not essential but small talk helps a bit. If I have bags, offer, but for me, popping the trunk is enough...I can load my own bags. Have a clean car inside at the least. I'm sitting in it and want to not feel like I need a shower after or if I have to wash the dirt off my hands after closing your trunk. If you don't care about your cleanliness or appearance I'll assume you don't care if you get a tip. I'm cool with shorts and a polo but don't look like you just came from the beach, look like you dressed to work. I don't want to smell anything but fresh air. No cigarettes, cleaning solutions or air freshener....please NO AIR FRESHENER. I'd rather smell BO. Air out your car! And don't drive in a manner that makes me uncomfortable. At the end, say goodbye or some other nicety like enjoy your day!

The above description of how I tip are all of the things cab drivers don't do and why I use uber. Taxis are always dirty, always smell. Drivers are rude, horrible drivers, and every time I get in one I'm hoping to be out of it as fast as possible. They pay more attention to their phones, take calls while driving, write things while driving, take horrible routes to prolong my torture, run red lights at their convenience. I've NEVER TIPPED A TAXI DRIVER. Ever and never had a good experience.

I use uber a lot and have only had one driver that didn't get a tip.
He asked my destination when I got in. I told him. He then questioned me..."Is that in.......mall? No...its next to Mercedes dealer. More detailed questions ensued and all I can think is this is a small Island, there's only 1 Mercedes dealer just follow the damn GPS if you don't know where you are going. I'm willing to give turn help when we are close but I'm NOT going to describe in detail when we are 5 miles away. I was annoyed to no end.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

grasshopperzzz said:


> Let's hear the women drivers experience here. I have a hunch that women get tipped less than men. I dress well, speak well, and friendly and helpful, professional, ALWAYS get luggage, grocery bags etc. I get few tips.
> My son gets tips very often and sometimes large bills. Any other women experience this?
> A few things I've learned: rich people don't tip, pools almost never, people going to work not much.


I'm not a woman... but according to studies done of baristas, highly attractive women will get better tips from both male and female customers. I bet the same is true for drivers.

For less attractive women, all bets are off.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I'm not a woman...


That can be arranged with modern science and advanced plastic surgery. LOL.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Mista T said:


> The 1st impression is your pic they see when they order the ride, and the car that will be showing up.
> 
> The 2nd impression is the actual vehicle as it arrives ... dirty? loud? a block away? unnecessarily blocking traffic like a d-bag?
> 
> ...


If you're going to all that effort, why not dress well?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> My flight school makes us wear pilot uniforms (instructors wear blue with epaleuts, students wear white with epaleuts)


The chief pilot at our flight school abhors pilot uniforms with epaulets. This is a Part 61* school, so students wear whatever they want, and so do the instructors. I usually wear jeans and a shirt with a collar. No logo unless it is the company logo. No shorts, even in the hottest weather, but the boss does, and usually he is in a T-shirt with some aviation theme.

My attire is the same for driving. Jeans, most often, and a shirt with a collar. I doubt it matters when it comes to tips.

*Part 61 is one-on-one flight training, not classroom training with a rigid schedule.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

NO


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

grasshopperzzz said:


> Let's hear the women drivers experience here. I have a hunch that women get tipped less than men. I dress well, speak well, and friendly and helpful, professional, ALWAYS get luggage, grocery bags etc. I get few tips.
> My son gets tips very often and sometimes large bills. Any other women experience this?
> A few things I've learned: rich people don't tip, pools almost never, people going to work not much.


 I get tipped very low unless I am friendly with a male. A women had never tipped me except a few older women. Yes it sucks.



Mista T said:


> The 1st impression is your pic they see when they order the ride, and the car that will be showing up.
> 
> The 2nd impression is the actual vehicle as it arrives ... dirty? loud? a block away? unnecessarily blocking traffic like a d-bag?
> 
> ...


 They are paying uber prices not for a damn personal driver. Get real! I acted like that in the first week and noticed how nasty the passengers were some of them. So I just try to complete the ride as fast as possible and say thank you and leave.



Cdub2k said:


> I am not dressing up for UberX $3 rides you can if you want to but I don't believe your tips will go up based on what you're wearing.


 thanks



janewalch said:


> I've actually tested this before. I drive Uber X part(ish) time. Once or twice a week I'll drive full days on Uber. On the full days I'll normally wear a T-Shirt and gym pants or jeans. But sometimes after meetings with clients I'll jump online for a few hours and make some money during traffic rather than sit in it for free trying to get home - those days I'm normally dressed in a nice button down shirt and slacks. I get more tips in my business attire. At least that's what it's like here in Los Angeles. My theory is that they assume you take your Uber job seriously and want to offer a top notch experience. But that's just me..


 i agree with you



Ubergaldrivet said:


> I take a few trips between 4-6pm in full business attire. Normal folks tip and respond in kind. Ghetto rats never tip, and one star you to get the ride for free. I have stopped picking up pax's in the hood for safety reasons. There have been numerous deaths recently in those ares near me. I too prefer professionals now a days due to scams.


 what scams?

I did dress nice a few days in all black and was tipped more than in my gym clothes. I want to be comfortable when driving though.



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Doesn't have to be professional, just presentable! Clean car + clean driver= tips come in


 I am clean but I wear gym clothes to be comfortable but, maybe will try to switch and see if I get more tips.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Gilby said:


> The chief pilot at our flight school abhors pilot uniforms with epaulets. This is a Part 61* school, so students wear whatever they want, and so do the instructors. I usually wear jeans and a shirt with a collar. No logo unless it is the company logo. No shorts, even in the hottest weather, but the boss does, and usually he is in a T-shirt with some aviation theme.
> 
> My attire is the same for driving. Jeans, most often, and a shirt with a collar. I doubt it matters when it comes to tips.
> 
> *Part 61 is one-on-one flight training, not classroom training with a rigid schedule.


Yup, we're Part 141.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Definitely going for Part 61 when I start.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I wear my gym clothes but, sometimes wear normal clothes as I like to be comfortable. I was wondering if professional clothes will give you more tips and a better rating? Just wondering from others experiences? If i was driving a lux car I would dress up more but, I have a normal Uber X Nissan car. I am a female too so, I do not want unwanted attention. Any advice? Thanks.


I usually drive after my business casual office job. My Ratings stay high. I seem to get around 40% of the passengers that tip as well. I do not notice any difference on the weekends when I dress down. Though my dress down is sneakers, jeans, and a button up short sleeve shirt compare to Sperry's, slacks, and a button up dress shirt long or short sleeve.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

From the little black book of etiquette - try to blend in. Don’t wear shorts and T-shirt if you’re driving Wall Street. And don’t wear a suit and tie if you’re driving the beach towns on the holidays. Either case might make pax a little uneasy. I wear slacks with a polo shirt. Middle of the road. Definitely not tattered. I don’t think shorts are necessary in a climate controlled car. Don’t make the mistake of thinking people judge you on your personality and not your appearance. You may be right, but people are going to judge however they want.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Jeans and usually a polo or button shirt. Just because I like to is all, I don't know if it makes that big a difference or not.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PlayLoud said:


> Definitely going for Part 61 when I start.


Had to do Part 141 because im using the GI Bill but not all part 141 requires uniforms. I started at a Part 141 school that mostly taught 61 but was certified for 141, I wore regular cloths for that. 61 is good if you want to get your license at a leisurely pace on the weekends but 141 is meant for those trying to get full time. Between aircraft availability and bad weather, I got my IFR in 90 days.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I went driving wearing my gym workout clothes once, I felt underdressed. The pax didn't seem to care.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Gilby said:


> *Part 61 is one-on-one flight training, not classroom training with a rigid schedule.


That's for ground school, it's required to take the FAA exams. 3 weeks, scored a 90% on the IFR exam. Personally, with all the information for IFR, I preferred having the structured ground school before taking the FAA exam for IFR.

Flight instruction is 1-on-1 and is as flexibile as a student needs, but definitely meant for flying 5 days a week.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> Had to do Part 141 because im using the GI Bill but not all part 141 requires uniforms. I started at a Part 141 school that mostly taught 61 but was certified for 141, I wore regular cloths for that. 61 is good if you want to get your license at a leisurely pace on the weekends but 141 is meant for those trying to get full time. Between aircraft availability and bad weather, I got my IFR in 90 days.


Saving up money for it now (that's why I started driving Uber/Lyft). I want to have all the money saved up so I don't have to spread it out more than necessary. However, I don't really know what kind of pace I'll be going at. I suppose it depends on how quickly I save up, and how much daylight I have to work with that time of year after work.

Right now, I'm looking at McKinney. Maybe the Texins Flying Club (non-profit). I was looking at Thrust Flight at Addison, but they are rather pricey.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I just make sure everthing is clean, myself, car and clothes. I also make sure I do not wear any clothing that is religious or political in nature. I have driven after my part time job when I am dressed professionally and also after the gym (showered of course). No difference in tips.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PlayLoud said:


> Saving up money for it now (that's why I started driving Uber/Lyft). I want to have all the money saved up so I don't have to spread it out more than necessary. However, I don't really know what kind of pace I'll be going at. I suppose it depends on how quickly I save up, and how much daylight I have to work with that time of year after work.
> 
> Right now, I'm looking at McKinney. Maybe the Texins Flying Club (non-profit). I was looking at Thrust Flight at Addison, but they are rather pricey.


I hear Addison is a really busy airport. Check out American Flyers I spoke to them at their Meachum Airport location but that location only had Part 61. Their Addison location does 61 and 141.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> I hear Addison is a really busy airport. Check out American Flyers I spoke to them at their Meachum Airport location but that location only had Part 61. Their Addison location does 61 and 141.


Their site doesn't provide a lot of information (at least not without given them all your information).

But yeah, I heard Addison is busy also. That's a reason I'm thinking of McKinney. Not as busy, as it's on the edge of the Class B.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm not sure, but my guess is that as long as the driver is decently dressed and not dishevelled or smelly, it shouldn't make such a difference whether they dress professionally or not. It might get a few more tips from some but maybe less from others. It would take a big increase in tips to get me to dress professionally.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> I'm not sure, but my guess is that as long as the driver is decently dressed and not dishevelled or smelly, it shouldn't make such a difference whether they dress professionally or not. It might get a few more tips from some but maybe less from others. It would take a big increase in tips to get me to dress professionally.


I average $3.00 to $5.00 dollar tips when I drive.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-got-my-10-000-proof.324167/page-2

I dress in a Hoodie and jeans or a long shirt and leggings


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I average $3.00 to $5.00 dollar tips when I drive.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-got-my-10-000-proof.324167/page-2
> 
> I dress in a Hoodie and jeans or a long shirt and leggings


I wear my English casual street wear of tracky bottoms (jogging pants?)*, trainers (sneakers) and hoodie, and also get a fair amount of tips.

* https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Tracky bottoms


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> I wear my English casual street wear of tracky bottoms (jogging pants?)*, trainers (sneakers) and hoodie, and also get a fair amount of tips.
> 
> * https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Tracky bottoms


We've been over this before....Doesn't matter what you wear...:wink:
You open your mouth and speak with that English accent of yours and women are pulling out dollar bills and stuffing them into your waistband....:biggrin:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> We've been over this before....Doesn't matter what you wear...:wink:
> You open your mouth and speak with that English accent of yours and women are pulling out dollar bills and stuffing them into your waistband....:biggrin:


Ahem. We'll need video proof!!


----------



## daveph10 (Apr 10, 2019)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I wear my gym clothes but, sometimes wear normal clothes as I like to be comfortable. I was wondering if professional clothes will give you more tips and a better rating? Just wondering from others experiences? If i was driving a lux car I would dress up more but, I have a normal Uber X Nissan car. I am a female too so, I do not want unwanted attention. Any advice? Thanks.


As a guy in his sixties, I would not be comfortable being too casual when driving, i.e. wearing sweat tops and shorts. I guess it's all about the image you want to convey and being a bit professional in your approach to your job. I wouldn't dream of wearing a suit and/or tie but I usually wear a nice open neck shirt and slacks. Does for me


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I wear my gym clothes but, sometimes wear normal clothes as I like to be comfortable. I was wondering if professional clothes will give you more tips and a better rating? Just wondering from others experiences? If i was driving a lux car I would dress up more but, I have a normal Uber X Nissan car. I am a female too so, I do not want unwanted attention. Any advice? Thanks.


Am a 6,000 rides driver and also a regular pax. Tip most drivers.

However, decline tips based upon appearance and other issues. Gym clothes? No tip.

And in case you're wondering? Yes, I discriminate.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> I went driving wearing my gym workout clothes once, I felt underdressed. The pax didn't seem to care.


Pax are always nice. Till they get out of the car and downrate you.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I average $3.00 to $5.00 dollar tips when I drive.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-got-my-10-000-proof.324167/page-2
> 
> I dress in a Hoodie and jeans or a long shirt and leggings


Yeah, but some of us know what the rest of you looks like.

Maybe its because you're Italian.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Pax are always nice. Till they get out of the car and downrate you.


Yeah, I got a 3 star last night. But I think it could be when I stopped in the middle of the highway ramp trying to decide where to go. And all the cars around me kept honking.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I wear my gym clothes but, sometimes wear normal clothes as I like to be comfortable. I was wondering if professional clothes will give you more tips and a better rating? Just wondering from others experiences? If i was driving a lux car I would dress up more but, I have a normal Uber X Nissan car. I am a female too so, I do not want unwanted attention. Any advice? Thanks.


You really have a choice here. You can go for the tips and accept the unwanted attention.

Or you accept the fact you won't get many tips, and not get so much attention.

I can guarantee if you get all dolled up and act more flirtatious with your customers, you'll rake in the tip money. However, you will get a lot of attention.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> Yeah, I got a 3 star last night. But I think it could be when I stopped in the middle of the highway ramp trying to decide where to go. And all the cars around me kept honking.


 the uber gps messed u up? that happened to me many times as uber gps is terrible



MiamiKid said:


> Am a 6,000 rides driver and also a regular pax. Tip most drivers.
> 
> However, decline tips based upon appearance and other issues. Gym clothes? No tip.
> 
> And in case you're wondering? Yes, I discriminate.


 so u are saying gym clothes mean no tip and if you dress better they tip??!!!



daveph10 said:


> As a guy in his sixties, I would not be comfortable being too casual when driving, i.e. wearing sweat tops and shorts. I guess it's all about the image you want to convey and being a bit professional in your approach to your job. I wouldn't dream of wearing a suit and/or tie but I usually wear a nice open neck shirt and slacks. Does for me


 is this really a job ?? it is more like a joke to me.



MiamiKid said:


> Am a 6,000 rides driver and also a regular pax. Tip most drivers.
> 
> However, decline tips based upon appearance and other issues. Gym clothes? No tip.
> 
> And in case you're wondering? Yes, I discriminate.


 you decline tips based on apperance if they dont dress in a suit or nice clothes for 3 dollar an hour job?! lol funnyyy



Lissetti said:


> We've been over this before....Doesn't matter what you wear...:wink:
> You open your mouth and speak with that English accent of yours and women are pulling out dollar bills and stuffing them into your waistband....:biggrin:


 what does this mean?!!



Trafficat said:


> I'm not a woman... but according to studies done of baristas, highly attractive women will get better tips from both male and female customers. I bet the same is true for drivers.
> 
> For less attractive women, all bets are off.


 I am attractive but dress in gym clothes and I am honest. People in Florida are cheap in general .


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I just got the biggest tip ever yesterday. I don’t know if they saw my attire but the passengers really enjoyed my chillout lounge music playlist on Spotify. When I’m not sure what someone likes I put that on by default. Most people take to it.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

When I get the spoiled entitled college brats, I put on the kids music Chanel on Sirius XM. 

Excuse me sir?
Sir?
Could we get a different channel please?
Sir? 
I’m not paying for this shit. 
Sir?
Sir?
Oh my god
Sir?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> When I get the spoiled entitled college brats, I put on the kids music Chanel on Sirius XM.
> 
> Excuse me sir?
> Sir?
> ...


Do you get more tip after such trips?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> Do you get more tip after such trips?


Never actually did this. I'm just fantasizing. But I may try it next time I need to get someone out of the car. 
I used to work for Muzak. And when a customer got behind on their bill, we would remotely switch their system over to the kids channel, and see how fast they would call in to pay their bill. Worked almost every time.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> *Do you think dressing professionally will help with ratings and tips?*


I think dressing clean/neat/modest won't hurt ratings or tips, and for lady drivers can also reduce unwelcome attention. But, ratings, and more particularly tips, seem to be quite moody from my personal experience as long as nothing goes wrong with the ride.


----------

